# Some Cool Picture Indoor/Outdoor



## Davidson0780 (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 26, 2021)

thanks for sharing 

what flavors are those?


----------



## Davidson0780 (Jul 26, 2021)

We got some Jack Harer that’s the tall one outside in the ground. A watermelon skittles hybrid that I super cropped and topped the hell out of . in a 45 gallon pot which looks pretty cool like a bonsai tree . The pictures with the purple tinted leaves are granddaddy purple which I was happy That I brought out color and tasted yummy. I also have some Bubba Kush OG Kush, Kush cake and mimosas champagne


----------



## Patwi (Jul 26, 2021)

nice collection, nice pics


----------

